# Use XLR Inputs on New Ultra ?



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Concurrent with the arrival of my new PC13 Ultra, I am considering upgrading my subwoofer EQ to a Behringer FBQ2496 (currently using an ART 351). The new Ultra will also give me the option of using a balanced XLR connection for the 50 foot run from the EQ to the sub, rather than the existing 50 foot unbalanced RCA subwoofer cable I'm currently using. I would still be running RCA for the 3 foot run from my AVR to the EQ input though. 

Should I do this? Any gotchas of mixing RCA and XLR in this signal chain like this? Any input/output line level concerns to/from any of the components that I need to keep in mind if I did it this way? 

My reason for considering this is that the primary benefit of XLR as I understand it is to minimize any signal noise over long cable runs. To date, I've never perceived any noise problems with my existing setup.

Your thoughts? 


Tim
:drive:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Should I do this?


Yes....



> Any gotchas of mixing RCA and XLR in this signal chain like this?


Nope....



> Any input/output line level concerns to/from any of the components that I need to keep in mind if I did it this way?


Nope....



brucek


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Bruce. A followup question please:

In the pursuit of reining in signal noise/loss/artifacts wherever possible, do you believe that there would be a perceptible sound quality difference between using the FBQ2496 vs. the DSP1124P as a subwoofer EQ for a single preset in this situation?

Tim
:drive:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> do you believe that there would be a perceptible sound quality difference between using the FBQ2496 vs. the DSP1124P as a subwoofer EQ for a single preset in this situation?


Well, the specs are better on the FBQ. 

I like the larger dynamic swing on the input and output - it will avoid clipping problems. 

The sampling is higher on the FBQ, but that's inconsequential at low frequencies.

The measured response on the FBQ is a bit better at very low frequencies, and this may help slightly, since the lowest filter is 20Hz.

I'd take the FBQ over the 1124 if I was given a choice.....

brucek


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

My sincere thanks to you Bruce for your concise and reasoned replies.

Anyone else with other perspectives?


Wishing you well,

Tim
:drive:


----------



## Ilkka (Jun 8, 2006)

OvalNut said:


> My sincere thanks to you Bruce for your concise and reasoned replies.
> 
> Anyone else with other perspectives?
> 
> ...


If you need more than one pre-set, choose the DSP1124P.


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

I believe on some devices unbalanced to balanced causes a loss of 6Db. Ie you put a balanced signal into the device and take unbalanced out.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Most use auto servo sense and adjust the levels accordingly - the BFD does this.. 

brucek


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Cool. ... and by BFD you are also including the FBQ2496 in that statement, correct?

Tim
:drive:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep...


----------

